# Probiotics...anyone use them?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy still has runny poo even though the Giardia has cleared up. I tried the canned pumpkin but that didn't seem to do anything except turn the fur around his mouth orange!  At my favorite pet supply store I picked up NaturVet Enzymes & Probiotics today so I'm going to begin adding it to their meals tonight at dinner and wondered if anyone else is using something similar. If so, how did it work out for your dog?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Dinovite*

Ann, I have been wondering about using a product called dinovite but not sure if it is a probiotic or not. The site is www.dinovite.com. Let me know what you think.

Holly


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is the one I use. It was recommended by Sabine at The Dog Food Project. You want to get the right one. here is the site http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/M011151.htm 
And here is her article on probiotics. They are one of the best things dogs or humans can take. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=probiotics I would give them a try.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH and I take them every day and we can both tell a difference in how we feel, just generally less stomach upset, etc. Especially when he's traveling.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You could also try plain probiotic yogurt which will probably do just as well at a much cheaper price.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm not sure which kind to buy. I keep looking for plain Greek yogurt and can't find it. Most yogurts are flavored and have so many additives, I don't even like my kids to eat it because they like the Trix brand! May as well give them candy for breakfast if they're going to eat that!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Ann, I have been wondering about using a product called dinovite but not sure if it is a probiotic or not. The site is www.dinovite.com. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Holly


I've never heard of that brand Holly. I just thought it would be good to give the dogs since we take it too. Asking on this forum is bound to get info from people with much more knowledge!!! That's why I turn here first!


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy still has runny poo even though the Giardia has cleared up. I tried the canned pumpkin but that didn't seem to do anything except turn the fur around his mouth orange!  At my favorite pet supply store I picked up NaturVet Enzymes & Probiotics today so I'm going to begin adding it to their meals tonight at dinner and wondered if anyone else is using something similar. If so, how did it work out for your dog?


I give that to both Bodhi and Leela with every meal. It's good when introducing a dog to new foods but now I just give it to them on a daily basis. Yogurt, even the best kind, doesn't really have enough of the live cultures to have any real affect...or so says my doctor.

Their stools are just right.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am using Optagest purchased through Jeffers. It helps a lot (the directions say once daily but I am hearing every meal?????). Somedays are better than others.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Joellyn said:


> I give that to both Bodhi and Leela with every meal. It's good when introducing a dog to new foods but now I just give it to them on a daily basis. Yogurt, even the best kind, doesn't really have enough of the live cultures to have any real affect...or so says my doctor.
> 
> Their stools are just right.


Hi Joellyn, I believe your doctor is right. The NOW Brand that I was recommended by Sabine has 3 billion in it. I will let you know when I hear from her why this is better than yougurt.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> I am using Optagest purchased through Jeffers. It helps a lot (the directions say once daily but I am hearing every meal?????). Somedays are better than others.


I don't know about Optagest but with the NaturVet it says 1/4 tsp. (based on the dog's weight) with every meal. It seems just fine for my dogs at that dosage.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what Sabine says 
What to look for:
The most important detail is the concentration of “Colony Forming Units” of organisms, or CFU.
To provide a truly therapeutic effect, a product should supply at the very least 1-2 billion CFU per
serving. Do not waste your money on products that contain only several millions, or even just tens
of thousands. The second most important detail is how long the potency of CFU is guaranteed –
it’s better if the guarantee applies throughout the shelf life of the product rather than just “at time
of manufacture

The nice thing with these capsules is that they are stabilized ,don't need to be refridgerated and they last through the entire shelf life of the product. One of the best things you can give you dog not to mention yourself. Although humans need many more CFU's due to a longer intestinal tract.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Ann, I have been wondering about using a product called dinovite but not sure if it is a probiotic or not. The site is www.dinovite.com. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Holly


Hi Holly, I couldn't see what looked like a probiotic at the site.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Here is what Sabine says
> What to look for:
> The most important detail is the concentration of "Colony Forming Units" of organisms, or CFU.
> To provide a truly therapeutic effect, a product should supply at the very least 1-2 billion CFU per
> ...


Oh...so you're actually giving your dogs Now probiotics. That's cool. I use their products myself a lot. I wasn't sure what the right dosage would be for a small dog. I'm so concerned about not overdosing on any supplement. HOw much do you give your dogs?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

for dogs up to ten pounds 1-2 billion CFU
for dogs 11-24 pounds 3-4 billion CFU Molly is on 3 biilion.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

All I know, I am so sick of loose drippy poopies. I went to a hoilistic pet food store yesterday, recommended to me because the woman new SO MUCH about nutrition. I have got to get Bentley off of Iams. He did not do well on the Fromm's. She suggested TOTW, bison and venison (grain free). It is not chicken that he has a problem with. He had less than 25% last night/this morning. Evye as well. Both of them are pooping watery, disgusting pudding. I have more bags of unused food !!! Evye will remain on Fromm's salmon. It works for her beautifully....Bentley !!!!! Grrrrrrrr. I would love to have them on the same food but it just doesn't seem like that is going to work out......so probiotics for Evye for a while with a few rice/chicken meals. The OptaGest does an okay job but I think I will try Dave's suggestion. That is all I have done today is clean butts !!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sharlene , before you get probiotics I would seriously consider a consultation with Sabine. You have to find something that works food wise. It is a small price to pay and will save you money from switching around . Probiotics are great but I think you have to get to the heart of the problem.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My vet put him on the probiotics after negative stools, no improvement with Flagyl....but he also put him on Iams puppy....which I despise and he hates. This woman thought possibly it was chicken (which it's not) or grains. Salmon protein resulted in the same. Two very small less than 25% TOTW and the stools are water. TOWT just went in the trash !!!!

Do you have the link to Sabina's website?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sharlene , who knows what the problem is. Vets certainly do not have a lot of nutritional expertise. Iams is not one of the best foods. And like Sabine says ,it is not good to try numerous protein sources if you are trying to detect allergy problems. Try Sabine


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry Sharlene I didn't notice that you wanted her site. Here it is http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Sorry Sharlene I didn't notice that you wanted her site. Here it is http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about


I just sent her an email requesting a consult. We were doing so well on probiotics until today when everything turned to poo.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> here is the one I use. It was recommended by Sabine at The Dog Food Project. You want to get the right one. here is the site http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/M011151.htm
> .


I think I'm going to faint! I agree with the probiotic you posted but I've been talking about the NOW probiotic through different threads. They're one of the top 5 rated


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Hi Joellyn, I believe your doctor is right. The NOW Brand that I was recommended by Sabine has 3 billion in it. I will let you know when I hear from her why this is better than yougurt.


Yogurt has got to be kept at a certain temp to keep the live culture (probiotic) in it. For example, if it sits while they put it on the shelf the probiotic dies off. Don't assume that yogurt has a live probiotic in it even if they claim to


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> The nice thing with these capsules is that they are stabilized ,don't need to be refridgerated and they last through the entire shelf life of the product. One of the best things you can give you dog not to mention yourself. Although humans need many more CFU's due to a longer intestinal tract.


Not true. The probiotics that need refrigeration are a lot more stable then the ones that don't require it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Not true. The probiotics that need refrigeration are a lot more stable then the ones that don't require it.


not sure what you mean , but here is the article. http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/M011151.htm


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> not sure what you mean , but here is the article. http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/M011151.htm


I've read it. What I said is self-explanatory.


----------

